
What's it like to see a Solar Eclipse? - dsope05
http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/whats-it-like-to-see-a-total-solar-eclipse
======
dsope05
A total Solar eclipse of the sun is coming to the U.S on August 21st! If you
haven't already, it's time to ask yourself - is this near-once-in-a-lifetime
opportunity worth the trip!?

